# Looking for user/buyer wisdom on tractor mounted snowblowers



## Garlichead (Sep 21, 2014)

After 4 years keeping my 800 ft. driveway in northern Michigan cleared with a walk behind blower I have decided to bite the bullet and invest in a tractor mounted unit. My place also sees a lot of wind so a blade and its resulting drifts would just exacerbate the problem. I use s of snow in a stormnow fencing - it helps, but Nature has a way of still leaving a lot
So I am looking for any advice on user experience and recommendations as I find used 3-point hitch snow blowers (60 in. and greater) rare to find in any usable condition. I find little information on the web search route - so I thought I would ask the *real *experts! My tractor is a Kubota MTD 5100 (51 HP).
I'm all ears.....


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I have a 60" three point hitch snow blower. Works great, has a simple, easily accessible shear pin in case you grab something hidden in the snow. Being mounted on the back, I can clear snow in tight radius areas, and it works great as a counter weight whenever I haul heavier round bales around with my tractor.
My issue with this blower, is that it is on the back, therefore I'm twisted in the seat for the duration of the snow removal cycle, which can take an hour at times. Also I have no cab, and that makes using it extremely annoying. It doesn't seem to matter which way I blow the snow, watching the wind direction, I get covered in snow in the seat! 
I think i would prefer a front mounted blower, but having a cab would make using this rear mounted one a lot less aggravating.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Pogobill has indeed hit the nail on the head w/his advice.
You may also consider better lighting if blowing after sunset.
If you purchase frontblower consider rear scraper blade,same if you consider rear snowblower.

What type of tire thread and do you run tire chains?


----------



## syed20 (Oct 2, 2014)

I think i would prefer a front mounted blower, but having a cab would make using this rear mounted one a lot less aggravating.


----------



## fatjay (Dec 6, 2013)

I have a 48" front mount blower on my New Holland S-14. It's a single stage but there are two-stage available. They can be hooked up easily to the ariens S/GT series as well as they are the same tractor. They're a bit older but they're reliable and run well. I paid $700 for tractor/blower/blade/mower a few years back, so they can be had for a pretty reasonable price.

Here's a quick video with a walk-around at the end:
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oBiFu3M8zPw[/ame]


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

I have 1000 feet of driveway running north south so I understand the frustrations with the snow. I bought a 3400 ford tractor with 47 HP at the PTO with a 6 foot 3point blower and front loader. It also hase a heated cab 2 wheel drive with chains. So fare all I wish I hade was 4 wheel drive but cane do with out. No complaints except for the white outs while blowing at night. I'm going to try mounting lights on blower to see if it makes a diferance good luck


----------



## film495 (Nov 1, 2013)

800 ft is a long way. consider the cut path, and figure 1/2 or 1/3rd of that into the math for how many passes it would take to clear enough width to get a vehicle out if you needed to get somewhere fast. I have a 250ft driveway and an old 48" single stage blower. If I have to - I can get a car out of the garage and down into the street in about 20 minutes if there is a foot or more snow. I wouldn't want a wider blower for my purposes, because I have a few good corners and my driveway is full of bumps and divits, so a wider one would just leave more behind, and I would be hard pressed to turn around in some spots, more likely to ding a car when turning around etc. You may want to consider the difference between a single and double stage, my single stage only throws heavy wet snow about 3 feet, but I can operate it in deep light snow going 4 or 5 miles and hour, and honestly going a little faster makes it work better. I don't know if a double stage could do as much work as fast, but would certainly move the heavy deep snow better if that's something you need. I think if you're used to a walk behind, really any decent working tractor attachment will seem like a treat.


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

I am very glad that I don't have to consider the issue of snow blowers! We do get snow here in the middle of winter, but it is only enough to show a light blanket of white, and it is normally melted within a couple of hours.
With the alleged global warming I can't see it getting anymore than that?


----------



## oldguychuck (Oct 12, 2012)

I have a bucket on the front of my 574 International. Glued a chunk of grader blade across the lead edge years ago and it is still going strong. It allows me to pack a load of snow away when I need to once in a while and I don't take it off and on over the course of the year.

oldguychcuk


----------



## ChesapeakeBoy (Dec 16, 2010)

If you check out the post I recently posted of my Kubota MX 4800 blowing snow with the front blower you might get an idea.


----------



## DK35vince (Jan 22, 2006)

I run a 9' power angle snow blade up front, 3 point snow blower on the rear and chains on all 4.
Its been a very good working setup.


----------



## ChesapeakeBoy (Dec 16, 2010)

I previously had a 3 point blower. With a bucket on the front. That set up with certainly work, but I got tired of twisting and backing up. An angle blade on the front is much better than a bucket IMO


----------



## Snort (Aug 31, 2013)

*Depends on the terrain and the ground cover*

Rear blowers are hard on the back and legs but I wouldn't want to be without a front bucket so I'm stuck with twisting around. Angle blade in front is great......if you have places to push the snow. If you have trees or irregular terrain, angle blade is less useful. Cab would be good to keep the snow off but, again, if you have trees overhanging your drive/road, prepare to bang it up (I even have to fold my ROPS down to accommodate trees.)


----------



## bkbrown (Jul 30, 2014)

fatjay - I see in your signature that you have a 51 Ferguson TO 30 - I also have one, but no front hydraulics. 
This is the Ventrac 4231 with snow blower. All the power attachments are out front and this tractor is articulated. [/ATTACH]


----------

